# List of Gulfstream Troubles



## Robert Calvert (Apr 19, 2006)

Got a brand new Gulfstream Track & Trail toyhauler.
Been going over it from stem to stern.  Here's what I've found so far...
1. Leaking shower faucet connections (not tightened)
2. Leaking pipes under kitchen sink (not tightened)
3. Leaking hot water tank connections (not tightened)
4. Leaking fresh water tank supply line (not tightened)
5. Leaking toilet cutoff valve (defective valve)
6. Leaking kitchen sinks (debris between gasket and sink)

7. Loose fresh water tank fill hose (pulled loose with very slight pressure, fortunately before I tried to fill the tank)
8. Clogged drain line to grey tank

9. Bracket on electric beds broke loose from bed frame (fortunately no-one was on the bed) occurred during travel.
10. Bracket on electric rail bent due to #9
11. Stripped out screws on bed rail brackets (2)
12. Sofa wall bracket pulled loose from wall while I was sitting on sofa causing sofa to collapse (bracket not attached to wall stud)

13. Heater duct ripped open just two inches from heater unit
14. Different heater duct not connected to heater unit
15. Small razor knife cuts in linoleum floor
16. Glue all over floor
17. Caulk all over floor, doors, cabinets
18. Poorly fit cabinet side wall (not cut to right size)
19. Poorly designed shore power cable storage area (cable hits LP lines and heater ducts when being stored)
20. The usual debris, trash and tools behind every panel and in drawers and cabinets

I had to vent.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 20, 2006)

List of Gulfstream Troubles

Hello,
The Gulf Stream warranty manager would like to know your name, your dealer, and the last 5 digits in the VIN number of your trailer.  Shoot me a private e-mail and I will pass it along.

I have sold Gulf Stream for over 6 years.  These things are put together by human beings.  I have seen some of what you talk about (not all of it)  spread out over the years, but NEVER all this in one trailer.  Gulf Stream does stand behind their product.


----------



## Robert Calvert (Apr 21, 2006)

List of Gulfstream Troubles

I DO have a job and a life, so I found all this stuff a little at a time over several weeks.  I don't have a lot of days to be running trailers back and forth to a dealer that's several hours away.
The loose connections were taken care of immediately as I found them.  But, it sure was annoying seeing a water leak every time I turned around.
I ran a snake through the drain line and everything seems to drain okay, now.
It only took 15 minutes to disassemble the sink plumbing to clean it up and put it together correctly.  (Not worth a trip to the dealer).
I cut the ripped heater duct past the torn area and reattached both ducts.  Again, just another 20-25 minute job.
We have a multi-colored linoleum floor, so the glue and the razor cuts aren't really noticeable until you start crawling on the floor to fix all the other little troubles.  Then, it becomes very obvious.

For something designed to hold two adults, the bed bracket screws seemed to be very small and there were only three screws per side.  If my grandkids had been on that bed when it broke Gulfstream would have been looking at a million dollar lawsuit.  I replaced them with MUCH bigger screws and added another 4 screws per side, (something I probably would have done anyway, even if they hadn't broke loose).  I will bring the bent rail brackets back to the dealer for replacement.
The wife has already cleaned up all the caulk smears.

I got REALLY PI$$ED when the sofa bracket ripped loose from the wall while I was sitting on the sofa.  And I'm still pretty annoyed by the razor cuts in the floor.
I don't see how they can repair the floor or the wall without taking the trailer halfway apart.

So, here's the dilemma.  We bought this trailer, cuz the layout and the cargo door fits our needs exactly.  We use our trailer at least once a month, sometimes twice a month.  We have two big trips planned for this summer, one in May, the other in June.  All the major systems work just fine.  I've already repaired nearly all the problems (and I know I did it right).  Do we bring this thing back to the dealer not knowing when we might get it back?  If they keep it too long, or have to return it to Gulfstream, it will screw up our travel plans.  The dear wife and I haven't had a vacation in over 12 years.  We are really looking forward to this summer.  We will NOT be happy if our trip gets messed up.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Apr 22, 2006)

List of Gulfstream Troubles

Trying to help you.  Until you give me the information Gulf Stream asked for, I can't do anything for you.  If you don't want me too, you need to talk to your dealer.


----------



## hertig (Apr 25, 2006)

List of Gulfstream Troubles

If it is just cosmetic problems left, I'd go ahead and use it for the planned trips.  Just make sure you get it to the dealer well before the warranty expires.  If practical, take it in before you use it and point out all the problems, then make an appointment for after the trips.


----------

